# [Suggestion] Allow controller hotkeys



## Tourist (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm streaming a game that uses my X-Box Controller on my PC, however, the OBS hotkey settings do not allow me to set any of the controller's buttons as a "push to talk" key. So i still need to have my keyboard handy just to hit one button to talk to my stream.

Would really appreciate being able to map some OBS functions to my controller as well.  Thank you.


----------



## FixieRider (Oct 22, 2017)

Seconded.  Would be very useful to have this option.


----------



## Xtacy (Mar 28, 2018)

Thirded :)  Been waiting for this option for a while.  I use a hotas joystick flying flight sims and it'd be nice if my comm button also worked with OBS PTT.  Thanks!


----------



## Xtacy (Aug 14, 2018)

Just tried 22.0.0-rc1 just in case, no DX keys for hotkeys.  Just curious, do you think this could ever be a feature added?  Thanks!


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 15, 2018)

As far as I know, gamepad hotkey support is intended to be added at some point.  It just requires someone with the knowhow, time, and motivation to submit a patch for it.


----------



## Bj007pro (Nov 11, 2018)

Made an account on here to mention that this idea was suggested just over five years ago and in the same thread Jack0r said it was added to the 613 update.

What happened to the feature?


----------



## Alex0179 (Dec 30, 2018)

+ Support, as far as I have seen there isnt any option or simple work around - if there is then please point me to it as XBox controller support would be very useful


----------



## TheGoddessInari (May 18, 2019)

It's 2019, we should be able to have push-to-talk on gamepads without requiring third party workarounds that often get flagged on online games.


----------



## Chad711 (May 29, 2019)

Please add this feature. Just need to detect input from joysticks. Discord does this.


----------



## IroConOx (Dec 22, 2022)

would like to see attention brought back to this


----------

